# Traxxas Sledgehammer



## 3799 (Jun 16, 2012)

My wife bought me a Traxxas Sledgehammer at a yard sale. Can anybody give me some info on this truck. It is in perfect shape with of gold anodized parts, a custom painted Chevy truck body, Team Associated shocks, radio, 3 sets of tires, batteries, and a Duratrax carrying bag.

Anybody know what this truck might be worth? I doubt I will keep it. I have 3 other R/C cars now.


----------

